# fan problem



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

on my x navigator, the top fan is vibrating. just barely, but it is loud. wen i put finger on it, it tops. but if i take it off, it starts. i love this case, so i do not want to return it. ill try titening it again though. ne other idea? the grill is on titly also.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ forcifer 
Gel mounts or try to slow the RPMs to a frequency that does not vibrate.


----------

